# swollen lip! OOOUCH! what is going on??



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

yesterday i had what felt like a pimple forming in my lower lip. i have a cold and figured it was some kind of cold sore? i woke up this morning and it is so swollen and hurts so badly.it's bigger than a marble. i can barely close my lips. it isn't near the surface at all. it still feels like a bad pimple or something, but i can't even tell if it would come to a head on the inside of my lip or the outside. what do i do?? we're about to go to the store and i'm gonna get some arnica. i'm not sure if it needs medical attention. i really don't want to go anywhere though, ya know?

here's a crumby phone pic. http://netsavior.com/netsavior/ks/swollen%20lip.jpg


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! From your description I would suggest maybe it's a boil. From the picture, I am just saying OUCH!!!!!!!!! I hope it gets better quickly! Have you been putting warm compresses on it?


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)

My guess is it's either an infection of some sort, or a mucocele. My bets are on mucocele. I had one a couple of years ago from my kid head butting my lip; it had to be removed.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

i did the arnica gel about an hour ago, and it seems to be helping already. it feels like a lump now more than like my lip is exploding.









i've been reading online about stuff similar and i suspect i made it alot worse messing with it last night. appearently the lip is more sensitive to that then i thought.

i'll be leaving it alone from here on out....hopefully it will be all better soon.


----------



## U2can (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds & looks like my lip when it's the beginning of a coldsore. Was there itching or tingling before?


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

i don't remember any itching or tingling. i've never really had a cold sore that i can remember (but i do have bad acne even as an adult).

i am trying to up my immune system. at the moment i have a horrible cold AND a raging case of thrush. i feel like a train wreck.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

i ended up going in yesterday. all they were able to do was antibiotics and they said it was an infection inside my lip. i'm not entirely convinced it's not a mucocele or cyst or something. it's been over 12 hours on antibiotics with absolutely no change (except another 12 hours with no sleep and ALOT of pain).







: it's moved up alot and i now completely in my lip and not my chin at all. the problem with that is now i can't talk or eat or close my mouth.

waiting all day at the emergency clinic to see someone then feeling like it had no effect sucks. i'm so exasperated right now.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

A dermatologist would probably be a lot more help than any kind of general practice doctor. But I know it was the holiday, so you probably didn't have many options. Either way I hope it's feeling better.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Ouch! Hopefully you figure it out and it magically disappears soon!


----------



## Aquafina (Oct 2, 2006)

I am so sorry I think it will get better I used to years ago get something on my lips that looked just like yours I never got it check but always asummed it came from stress or a food allergie,mine would tingle before it happed but yep my lip looked just like yours and like yourself I never have had a cold sore......Hope you figure out what it is but I dont think its a infection,just a reaction to something,jmho


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

so....the swelling is way down today. the really friggin scarey part is that back in january i had all 4 wisdom teeth extracted. it left my jaw stiff and with a lump. my surgeon said it was just the way my jawbone is shaped now (since one tooth had grown down into my jaw bone). we, after 2 days of antibiotics that lump is gone! it was an infection - probably spread to my lip. i wanna throw up just thinking about it.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd never heard of mucoceles before, but I just did a search and I get small ones like the ones I saw in the first couple pictures after running a Google search. I get them from sodium lauryl sulfate in my toothpaste. If one ruptures, it oozes out clear mucusy stuff. I never knew what it is. VICTORY IS MINE thanks to this thread.

OP, I'm glad that your issue was cleared up! Sorry it was such a hassle for you to get it diagnosed & treated!


----------

